# Drive-away awning query



## 96551 (Oct 19, 2005)

Introduction first. I’m from Co. Kerry in Southern Ireland. I have a 1990 Hymer 554 based on a Sevel chassis with a Talbot Express 2.0L petrol engine. Great condition & running well. Usual maintenance for a camper of that age but once you can do most repairs yourself, it doesn’t cost too much. Currently the fan switch needs replacing (bought but not yet installed) & the rocker shaft oil feed pipe from the block to the head looks fairly rusty so I will need to replace that.

My query is on drive-away awnings. I had a wind-out Omnistor awning which I foolishly left up on (& not tied down very well) on a beautiful August night a couple of year’s ago. A severe gust of wind overnight wrapped it over the roof. Luckily no damage to camper but the awning was beyond repair. I had a spare caravan awning which I have modified & used for the past 2 summers. The Hymer has an awning rail. With 3 kids under 4, it has become an invaluable playroom. However, it is fairly restricting, as it’s too much of a pain to take it down to go for a drive in the camper so we end up going to a location & staying for a few days. 

Does anyone use a drive-away awning with a Hymer & if so, any recommendations. Which companies are good to deal with?. I have seen some advertised by Foxwell products & have looked at their website. One offering is for campers up to 2.50 mtrs hight. The Hymer is 2.57m. I haven’t checked with them yet. Apache also advertise in MMM. If I graduate to a larger hymer (1994/1995) can a drive-away awning co-exist with a wind-out awning – i.e. With the wind-out awning retracted, can you connect the drive-away awning. Using one of these would certainly make the camper more usable. Hope someone has done this before.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

tigertim62 said:


> can a drive-away awning co-exist with a wind-out awning - i.e. With the wind-out awning retracted, can you connect the drive-away awning. Using one of these would certainly make the camper more usable. Hope someone has done this before.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


Hi Tim 
Yes you can use them together you use the wind-out awning instead of a J-rail. We have a fiamma wind-out & a Harrison high top deluxe awning they work fine together.
Regards
R/M


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tim, 
NR Awnings do a range suitable for 'Drive-Away', I have had a Motor Villa for 5 years, they are easy to put up or down and don't take up much space when stowed in the van.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tigertim62,
Dont know if this will fit the bill:
http://www.hi-peakleisure.co.uk/~sa_webapp/run.asp?page=-900&s=garden+dome&x=0&y=0
We have a wind out and a free standing but this little chap fits the bill. Bought one last week and used it over the weekend, pitch it and wind the awning out over it! 3X3 metres and 5 minutes to erect. Weight 12 kilos. At £89.00! and the service/delivery is excellent from this company.
Malc


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi tiger tim

we have a driveaway - NO 'J' rail but on a van conversion

I fasten our to the roof rack with some home made webbing straps and Quick release buckles
We used to throw the straps over the van and fasten down at the other side - but Qr is better

It should be the answer to the being on a fixed site
You can shut up the back doors (ours is a Eurovent 2.5m x 3.0m) and peg them down when you go out - leaving table, chairs etc (kids toys)

On most siteswe have to revers back on pitch
I place some markers at the side of the rear wheels & use thse ase a guide when returning


----------



## 96551 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replies,

Tim


----------



## 89371 (May 21, 2005)

RichardandMary said:


> tigertim62 said:
> 
> 
> > can a drive-away awning co-exist with a wind-out awning - i.e. With the wind-out awning retracted, can you connect the drive-away awning. Using one of these would certainly make the camper more usable. Hope someone has done this before.
> ...


 Hello R/M, I have an omnistor wind out and have recently purchased a freestanding awning there is an awning channel in the omnistor flap do you know where i can get the connecting piece to connect the two together is this a J rail ?
Regards
Graham


----------

